# MEDIO FÍSICO > Ríos >  Castilla-La Mancha pone en marcha la campaña de divulgación contra las especies invasoras en los ríos

## Salut

> *Castilla-La Mancha pone en marcha la campaña de divulgación contra las especies invasoras en los ríos*
> 
> La Consejería de Agricultura y Medio Ambiente de Castilla-La Mancha, en colaboración con la Obra Social de La Caixa, ha puesto en funcionamiento por cuarto verano consecutivo las Unidades Móviles de *divulgación de medidas contra las especies exóticas invasoras en los embalses y tramos de ríos con mayor afluencia de usuarios* de Castilla-La Mancha.
> 
> Según explicó el director general de Política Forestal, Darío Dolz, estas unidades se compondrán de dos equipos que abarcarán las siguientes zonas: embalses de Vicario, Gasset, Camarillas, Talave, Cenajo, Torre de Abraham, Alarcón, Bolarque, Entrepeñas, Buendía, Contreras, Hoces del Cabriel, Lagunas de Ruidera, río Jucar (Valdeganga y Alcozarejos) y los embalses del norte de Guadalajara (Alcorlo)
> 
> Cada uno de los equipos esta formado por un técnico experto en labores de educación ambiental y un conductor, que se encargarán de entregar el material formativo y divulgativo con el objetivo de informar y concienciar a pescadores, navegantes y otros usuarios de la masas de agua, de los problemas ecológicos, económicos y sociales que puede ocasionar la aparición de estas especies en Castilla-La Mancha. Asimismo, se cuenta con la colaboración de los agentes Medioambientales que se encuentran en estas zonas.
> 
> Para ello la Consejería ha editado folletos, carteles desplegables, muestrarios con mejillón cebra y mochilas para entregar al colectivo implicado, siempre buscando la colaboración a la hora de tomar las precauciones necesarias para evitar que aparezcan, ya que una vez asentadas resulta muy difícil y costoso su control y erradicación manifestó el director general.
> ...


http://iagua.es/2010/08/castilla-la-...s-en-los-rios/

----------


## ben-amar

En algunos casos ,muchos diria yo, es ya un pelin tarde, ¿no? :Frown:  :Mad:

----------


## jasg555

> En algunos casos ,muchos diria yo, es ya un pelin tarde, ¿no?


 Bastante tarde.

 Se da la circunstancia de que la Confederación Hidrográfica del Tajo cobra una barbaridad anual por navegar en un sólo embalse (si no ha cambiado un 5% del valor de la embarcación) pero no pone medios ninguno para canalizar y ordenar el uso de las mismas.

 Me explico:
- Te exigen un certificado de que el motor utiliza aceite biodegradable. Pagas a un ingeniero.
- Te exigen un certificado de que utiliza gasolina sin plomo. O certificado o pagas a otro ingeniero.
- Te exigen un certificado de que llevas el m,aterial de salvamento correcto. El ingeniero cobra de nuevo.

 Todo lo anterior me parece muy bien, así debe ser, salvo que muchas veces no vale que lo digan los documentos oficiales del barco y tienes que pagar que te lo certifiquen, es decir que te miren los papeles y te digan: "Es verdad  señor, sus papeles dicen que esto lo otro y lo de más allá. Págueme por decirle lo que ya oficialmente está en su ficha técnica".

 Todo estaría bien si en los embalses existiera una infraestructura en la cual pudieras botar y sacar una lancha, si existiera una vigilancia de la CHT para que todo el mundo cumpla la normativa, es decir algo que ayude a los usuarios de embarcaciones, *sobre todo en cuanto a la desinfección se trata.*  Por ejemplo no existen lugares acondicionados para desinfectar los cascos.

Todos los usuarios deben de confiar en iniciativas privadas, es decir, tienen que buscar el apoyo de un club naútico.

Un ejemplo: Mariano Estacha paga a la CHT un 5% del valor de su embarcación para poder navegar en Bolarque. Asímismo tiene su seguro y permisos diversos por los que ha pagado otra pasta. Todo en regla.
Mariano Estacha se dirige tan feliz a Bolarque. Y no tiene un sólo lugar para botar su barco. Ni uno sólo.
 Se dirige a la rampa que existe en el Naútico y se da cuenta de que es privada. O bien eres propietario de la Urbanización o bien eres socio del CN. Con lo cual el Sr Estacha se ve engañado o al menos desilusionado.

No hay un sólo sitio ni para botar ni para hacer lo que las unidades móviles le explican, que es desinfectar el barco.

Esa es la realidad. En Mequinenza, al menos en artículos salen zonas de botadura y zonas de desinfección. En la CHT, que yo conozca ninguna.

----------

